# If you could change ONE thing with the Atlas, what would it be?



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I'm not talking about pipe dream stuff, but a real change that VW could/should make to the Atlas.

This is a tough question, even for me as there are two things that bug me. I wish the Atlas had a more powerful and more efficient engine than the VR6. Maybe a supercharged V6. It bothers me that the VR6 is neither quicker nor more efficient! 

But, if I only had ONE choice it would be the transmission. I don't know if it is the programming, the shift points or the transmission itself, but I don't like it. I feel like I am constantly having to "do things" to make it drive the way I want. From a stop I can't stand the way it shifts when accelerating in "normal" mode. I 'downshift' to engage sport mode every time. Sport mode is "OK" for accelerating but could be better. However, the transmission stays in a lower gear even when at cruising speed so I end up bumping it back into "normal" driving mode with the shifter once I reach cruising speeds. I just wish they did a better job and I could stop with all the shifting and just drive!


----------



## Jersey John (Oct 14, 2004)

I’d swap out the 3.6 NA engine for one of VAGs turbo 6 engines being used by sibling company Audi

Not really a pipe dream in my eyes but more of a policy and directional change by VAG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Everything that the VW Teramont has haha! That includes different engine choices, features, specs etc.


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

3.0 BiTurbo TDI and rear hatch window being able to open, simple stuff.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Jersey John said:


> I’d swap out the 3.6 NA engine for one of VAGs turbo 6 engines being used by sibling company Audi
> 
> Not really a pipe dream in my eyes but more of a policy and directional change by VAG....


Any suggestions how one could fit a 60 degree V6 designed for longitudinal placement in a space large enough for a 15 degree VR6 designed for transverse placement?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

PADILLA said:


> 3.0 BiTurbo TDI and rear hatch window being able to open, simple stuff.


Any suggestions how one could fit a 60 degree V6 designed for longitudinal placement in a space large enough for a 15 degree VR6 designed for transverse placement?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

22 gal tank.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Tim K said:


> I'm not talking about pipe dream stuff, but a real change that VW could/should make to the Atlas.
> 
> This is a tough question, even for me as there are two things that bug me. I wish the Atlas had a more powerful and more efficient engine than the VR6. Maybe a supercharged V6. It bothers me that the VR6 is neither quicker nor more efficient!
> 
> But, if I only had ONE choice it would be the transmission. I don't know if it is the programming, the shift points or the transmission itself, but I don't like it. I feel like I am constantly having to "do things" to make it drive the way I want. From a stop I can't stand the way it shifts when accelerating in "normal" mode. I 'downshift' to engage sport mode every time. Sport mode is "OK" for accelerating but could be better. However, the transmission stays in a lower gear even when at cruising speed so I end up bumping it back into "normal" driving mode with the shifter once I reach cruising speeds. I just wish they did a better job and I could stop with all the shifting and just drive!


Agreed...better trans tune.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Top mount oil filter


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Top mount oil filter


Oh that's a good one!


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

Passenger seat height adjustment on the SE model.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

Real exhaust tips. And ok, second thing, better range, either just a little bigger fuel tank, or the 2.5TT engine from China.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> 22 gal tank.....


You live in an area without filling stations then?


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

JBkr said:


> Real exhaust tips.


Or just eliminate the fake ones. Fake things on cars bug me.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> Or just eliminate the fake ones. Fake things on cars bug me.


Show us the customer research and focus group reports that VW did to determine the inclusion of these. Do you think VW and many makes have used these because _normal_ customers don't want them?


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Tim K said:


> Or just eliminate the fake ones. Fake things on cars bug me.


Even real chrome exhaust tips are fake. It’s just the outer part that sticks out that’s real chrome, look underneath and it stops. That to me is fake too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

autostrophic said:


> Even real chrome exhaust tips are fake. It’s just the outer part that sticks out that’s real chrome, look underneath and it stops. That to me is fake too....


So, your preference would be? Chrome all the way to the exhaust manifold of no decorative tips at all?


----------



## huntrm (Sep 18, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> 22 gal tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


God yes this would be #1 request!


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

2.0 turbo engine and 4Motion. Perfect set up!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

huntrm said:


> God yes this would be #1 request!


Because? It needs extra weigh?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Tim K said:


> Or just eliminate the fake ones. Fake things on cars bug me.


How about the fake skid plates on the front pumper?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

sheaffer said:


> 2.0 turbo engine and 4Motion. Perfect set up!


They should have put the Golf R engine in and not even offer the VR. 300hp stock with AWD would be perfect, plus the fuel mileage of a 4cyl turbo. And for those who’d tune the thing with a downpipe, almost 400hp in an SUV would make it a missile!


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

Jersey John said:


> I’d swap out the 3.6 NA engine for one of VAGs turbo 6 engines being used by sibling company Audi
> 
> Not really a pipe dream in my eyes but more of a policy and directional change by VAG
> 
> ...


All of this, with a slathering and a sprinkle of a little more this!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

SPAAtlas said:


> All of this, with a slathering and a sprinkle of a little more this!


Any thoughts on how you would get an Audi V6 (60 degree) in a transverse platform? There is a reason the VW VR6 is only 15 degree.


----------



## alant2019 (Mar 20, 2019)

huntrm said:


> God yes this would be #1 request!


I third that! I never understood why they put a smaller tank in the Atlas compared to the Touareg which had the same size engine. Otherwise, I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i would change it to diesel.. the current v6 is horrendous on fuel economy


----------



## camf1an (Jul 24, 2006)

Other than addressing it's bugs; eg, transmission/torque converter.

More payload capacity. ~1210 pounds is not enough for a 6/7 passenger vehicle that can actually hold adults in the 3rd row and is rated up to 5000lbs towing.


----------



## Atlasuno53 (Nov 28, 2017)

*Stiffer rear springs*

Higher rated rear springs. Progressive springs. Putting 500 lbs on the trailer hitch makes it squat too much. I have pulled my Airstream (19' like the one shown being towed in the Altas brochure) a few times and the rear drops too much. You can't use a weight distribution hitch to move weight to the front (VW says not to), so all you can do is try not to load much in the front of the trailer or carry anything heavy at the back of the car. That means travelling with an empty water tank - not what I prefer. However, putting too much weight at the back of the trailer can cause instability. Used to pull with a Sprinter van, which didn't feel any different no matter how or what you loaded up for a trip, but the Atlas is much more comfortable and quieter. 
I may try a weight dist hitch anyway to move a couple hundred to the front and see what happens.


----------



## Atlasuno53 (Nov 28, 2017)

*OIl filter access*

Next time I change the oil, I'm cutting a hole in the plastic belly pan and covering it with a screwed on plastic or aluminum panel.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Atlasuno53 said:


> Higher rated rear springs. Progressive springs. Putting 500 lbs on the trailer hitch makes it squat too much. I have pulled my Airstream (19' like the one shown being towed in the Altas brochure) a few times and the rear drops too much. You can't use a weight distribution hitch to move weight to the front (VW says not to), so all you can do is try not to load much in the front of the trailer or carry anything heavy at the back of the car. That means travelling with an empty water tank - not what I prefer. However, putting too much weight at the back of the trailer can cause instability. Used to pull with a Sprinter van, which didn't feel any different no matter how or what you loaded up for a trip, but the Atlas is much more comfortable and quieter.
> I may try a weight dist hitch anyway to move a couple hundred to the front and see what happens.


Would seem rear air support springs would be a better option.


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

1: Better motor selections. While the VR6 is a solid motor and isn't super under-powered, it is neither efficient to standards of other SUVs in the same category. I know the TDI would be a solid addition but due to diesel gate.....we wont see that.

2: Projector Headlights. I love the new LED setup but having a bi-xenon setup on my GLI compared to the LED setup as standard, it could be upgraded or let us have the upgrades that other countries get

3: just put a DSG in everything and we all will be happy. The 8 speed is nice but it lacks that extra luster needed.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Jersey John said:


> I’d swap out the 3.6 NA engine for one of VAGs turbo 6 engines being used by sibling company Audi





Savvv said:


> They should have put the Golf R engine in and not even offer the VR. 300hp stock with AWD would be perfect, plus the fuel mileage of a 4cyl turbo. And for those who’d tune the thing with a downpipe, almost 400hp in an SUV would make it a missile!


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Audi turbo 6 engines are all longitudinal while the Golf R is transverse, so the Golf R engine would be a much more realistic proposition. Agreed that 300hp with the economy of a turbo 4 would be a game-changer for the Atlas.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Jersey John said:


> I’d swap out the 3.6 NA engine for one of VAGs turbo 6 engines being used by sibling company Audi
> 
> Not really a pipe dream in my eyes but more of a policy and directional change by VAG
> 
> ...


V-angle on them means but won't fit.

The Teramont 2.5L VR6 TSI is a better option

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## indyjaco (Jan 21, 2016)

2-3 gallon bigger fuel tank.

Some sort of tick marks for the speedo and tach on the updated digital dash.

It isn't the fastest thing ever, but it gets the job done.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

indyjaco said:


> 2-3 gallon bigger fuel tank.....


For what benefit? You don't have access to fuel where you live?


----------



## rdparis (Sep 23, 2008)

My wife and I just test drove an Atlas. 
Loved a lot about it, but abysmal gas mileage. 
My guess is that the ancient narrow angle V6 was chosen to have a short engine bay. 
Wish they could use the VAG turbo V6, but Kaiser Piech has killed the diesel market. May he rot in Hades!
I drive a BMW X3 diesel also LOVE it! 40 mpg highway at 70+, and 35 in town. From a 2.0 liter turbo oil burner. 
Heck, Honda Odyssey gets 28 mpg on the highway, and Atlas only 23. Sad. VW needs to do better.


----------



## ChrisSandstorm (Oct 4, 2019)

We just got a 2019 SEL. Live in Denver. Personally I think the engine is great and we are at Altitude. We have a 100 Series Land Cruiser and a 2016 Tacoma. The Taco is a dog.. But I love it..

The wife's only complaint is the MPG and the gas tank seems small. We have the second row Captain's chairs and those are really nice to actually get use from the 3rd row.

It's really nice and we got a nice deal, so glad we did not have to buy a 200 Series Land cruiser as it was double the price..


----------



## ikaretsk (Sep 8, 2019)

*Stiffer springs*

Stiffer springs and softer shocks ! Atlas SE does a lot of vertical motions on NY/CT area highways. I suspect the thin springs are coming straight from Q5 which is a lot lighter car.


----------



## ikaretsk (Sep 8, 2019)

*R Sport Mode*

The sport mode in an Atlas puts the transmission into low shift points and shifts into high gears aggressively. It is really more ECO than sport.
Since VR6 engine runs best between 2400 rpm to 4000 or so, maybe higher, why not add an "R Sport" mode which would keep the engine revs in the sweet spot ? I drive mostly in manual mode in these RPM ranges and gas consumption doesn't increase all that much with the RPM's. It burns about 1.5 gallon of gas per hour, irrespective of how it's driven and ECO vs full 4 wheel drive (of-road) mode.


----------



## heavystarch (Nov 15, 2004)

*2.5 Turbo 5pot motor right outta of the RS3.*

Then do that shifty stuff you talk about. I wanna get an Atlas for the wife but the engine choices aren't my first in a car of this size.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ikaretsk said:


> Stiffer springs and softer shocks ! Atlas SE does a lot of vertical motions on NY/CT area highways. I suspect the thin springs are coming straight from Q5 which is a lot lighter car.


The Atlas and Q5 have nothing in common. One is even transverse while the other is longitudinal.


----------



## AtlasTech4Mo (Mar 7, 2019)

Tim K you validated my exact issue with the Atlas! If this engine is going to be a turd, then get great fuel economy. It’s almost the slowest thing in its class. And I jokingly say I need a normal + mode for the transmission. Don’t shift so soon, but don’t hold gears unnecessarily. A trick I do is turn the know to snow mode and then shift it back to normal, this way it still skips first gear which is useless for normal driving, should be tow mode only.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

ikaretsk said:


> Stiffer springs and softer shocks ! Atlas SE does a lot of vertical motions on NY/CT area highways. I suspect the thin springs are coming straight from Q5 which is a lot lighter car.


"Q5 which is a lot lighter car"


VW Atlas se 2.0 4200 lbs
VW Atlas sel premium 4500 lbs
Audi SQ5 3.0 4300 lbs
Audi Q5 2.0 4000 lbs


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

*DesertFox* said:


> "Q5 which is a lot lighter car"
> 
> 
> VW Atlas se 2.0 4200 lbs
> ...


Pretty amazing actually. My mom has a Q5 and it’s hard to imagine that it’s only 4-500lbs lighter than our Atlas.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Pretty amazing actually. My mom has a Q5 and it’s hard to imagine that it’s only 4-500lbs lighter than our Atlas.


I have a 2010 Q5 with the 3.2L bought new and its curb weight is 4300 lbs. I could't believe the weight either.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ikaretsk said:


> Stiffer springs and softer shocks ! Atlas SE does a lot of vertical motions on NY/CT area highways. I suspect the thin springs are coming straight from Q5 which is a lot lighter car.


Q5 is on the MLB platform vs the Atlas is on the MQB platform. So I don't know how comparable the springs are between the two different platforms.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

1 - I wish there was a center console in between the two captains chairs. Having only cup holders in the door is a schitt decision. 

2 - Exhaust tips coming out of the fake ports in the rear, that's dumb to have dummies. But the Q5 has the same issue... (among other cars too)


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ToySlacker said:


> ....2 - Exhaust tips coming out of the fake ports in the rear, that's dumb to have dummies. But the Q5 has the same issue... (among other cars too)


So you could whine about the tips getting sooty?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ToySlacker said:


> 1 - I wish there was a center console in between the two captains chairs. Having only cup holders in the door is a schitt decision.....


What is the difference where the cup holders are? And you want to block the center access? :screwy:


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I'd make the doors open when I pull the handle and have the key in my pocket. Or even make them unlock when I hit the UNLOCK button on the remote. Am I dense or are the door handles absolutely randomly atrocious?


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mustang Matt said:


> I'd make the doors open when I pull the handle and have the key in my pocket. Or even make them unlock when I hit the UNLOCK button on the remote. Am I dense or are the door handles absolutely randomly atrocious?


You have to put your hand behind the door handle and wait a split second for the doors to unlock and then pull the handle. It also depends how you have it setup in car settings. If I double dip quickly behind the door handle then all the doors will unlock and not just the drivers.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mustang Matt said:


> I'd make the doors open when I pull the handle and have the key in my pocket. Or even make them unlock when I hit the UNLOCK button on the remote. Am I dense or are the door handles absolutely randomly atrocious?


So, how many owners on here have you seem having an issue with the remote/Kessy system? What is the problem you are having?


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Manual transmission option.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

If you think the door handles are iffy now, try washing your car with the keys in your pockets. Every time you get near the handles the car locks and unlocks....probably 20 times per wash. And then watch out when you are washing the rear quarterpanels as the "kick to open" sensor starts randomly opening the tailgate!


----------



## Ryannosaurus (May 5, 2019)

Also make sure you don’t put your thumb on the “lock sensor” when you try to open the doors. 

I was frustrated with the unlocking on the first day or two, and quickly realized it interfered with unlocking.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> If you think the door handles are iffy now, try washing your car with the keys in your pockets. Every time you get near the handles the car locks and unlocks....probably 20 times per wash. And then watch out when you are washing the rear quarterpanels as the "kick to open" sensor starts randomly opening the tailgate!


One would hope that a person intelligent enough to have a driver's license would be able to determine they should put the key out of range.

If you were on the VW design team, how would you design the system to not do this?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Ryannosaurus said:


> Also make sure you don’t put your thumb on the “lock sensor” when you try to open the doors.
> 
> I was frustrated with the unlocking on the first day or two, and quickly realized it interfered with unlocking.


So, one would have to be pretty dumb to not know that, don't you think?


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Tim K said:


> If you think the door handles are iffy now, try washing your car with the keys in your pockets. Every time you get near the handles the car locks and unlocks....probably 20 times per wash. And then watch out when you are washing the rear quarterpanels as the "kick to open" sensor starts randomly opening the tailgate!


Haha! I do this all the time too, and haven't learned yet! Third car with this feature and I remember to leave the keys away from the car 1 out of 10 times... maybe.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Tim K said:


> If you think the door handles are iffy now, try washing your car with the keys in your pockets. Every time you get near the handles the car locks and unlocks....probably 20 times per wash. And then watch out when you are washing the rear quarterpanels as the "kick to open" sensor starts randomly opening the tailgate!


oh man! i thought it was only me! lol. Have not had the tailgate open up yet on me though at least. But i feel I got the opening/closing of the doors down pat now. I also like the fact that i can go straight to the rears doors and open it without having to open the front first. Helps when loading two 18 month old boys!


----------



## teklegion (Dec 30, 2012)

Jersey John said:


> I’d swap out the 3.6 NA engine for one of VAGs turbo 6 engines being used by sibling company Audi
> 
> Not really a pipe dream in my eyes but more of a policy and directional change by VAG
> 
> ...


Has anyone have a swapped one yet? If so how much work/hours of work would it take 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

teklegion said:


> Has anyone have a swapped one yet? If so how much work/hours of work would it take.....


Any suggestion how one would get a V6 designed for longitudinal placement in a VR6 transverse space? Did you thing the 15 degree VR6 was just for being difficult to build?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Driver profiles that were linked to what key started the car....not opened it AND didn't require locking to retain settings etc.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Driver profiles that were linked to what key started the car....not opened it AND didn't require locking to retain settings etc.


I second that! Took me a while to figure out what was going on:screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Driver profiles that were linked to what key started the car....not opened it......


So, you don't need the seats to adjust until after you are sitting in them?


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

It needs the 2.5t from the Audi ttrs/rs3


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Teknojnky said:


> It needs the 2.5t from the *teramont*


FTFY. They already fitted it in the chinese atlas (teramont)


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

ice4life said:


> Teknojnky said:
> 
> 
> > It needs the 2.5t from the *teramont*
> ...


Different engines, but you on the right track, the Audi 2.5 is a I5, the VW 2.5 is a V6.


----------



## Billyturmo (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello,

I wish a car that always has the tank full and never goes empty, even after the ride :laugh:


----------



## navaneethraj (Jun 18, 2014)

*Two things actually - high backup camera and Paddle shifters.*

In rainy weather the Atlas stock camera is pretty much useless because spray from the rear wheels coats the camera lense. The combination of camera design/location along with the dim reverse lights have left me scowling at the screen multiple times - wondering it the distortion is a potential hazard or just another drop of water.

I'd like a camera in my 2019 model car that works even when it rains, like they have in my 2013 vw cc (emblem camera), or by using a camera water jet in the Tiguan. Does anyone know if I can retrofit a highline camera?


I'd love to have paddle shifters on the atlas. This engine-transmission combination has had paddle shifter before in the VW CC. Has anyone retrofitted paddle shifters? 

A rear window that opens separate from the tailgate would be a nice to have, remember reading that the Teramont has this feature.

And so it follows..... 
1)Does anyone know how to retrofit a Highline Camera to the atlas?
2)has anyone retrofitted Paddle Shifters?

Cheers

(Edit:Added rear window)


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

1. Larger gas tank
2. Options. Some SEL options should be on lower models(memory seats, NAV. Or an SEL without a sunroof. 

I haven't opened roofs in my others cars more than 20 times combined.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’m about to make an interesting change over the holiday break. My Tiguan has a washer sprayer integrated into the rear view camera. It’s the same exact size latch assembly as what comes on the Atlas. Located all the parts needed via ETKA. About $420 with a wholesale account. Will let you know if it works!


----------



## navaneethraj (Jun 18, 2014)

*Holiday Rear Camera Project*

Hi Savvv,
Thanks for the offer, I'd really like to know how it turns out.
Navaneeth


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

navaneethraj said:


> In rainy weather the Atlas stock camera is pretty much useless because spray from the rear wheels coats the camera lense. The combination of camera design/location along with the dim reverse lights have left me scowling at the screen multiple times - wondering it the distortion is a potential hazard or just another drop of water.


Give these backup LED's a try. I had two sets from the company that advertises here and I found that the fitment and the brightness (and the price) of these were better. They've been in since mid-summer with no issues.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-T15-921...708080?hash=item3f9f5e77f0:g:tWIAAOSwh~ldXGM3


Good luck!!!


----------



## Shangus (Nov 2, 2014)

KarstGeo said:


> 22 gal tank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



This is the best thing to change. The gas mileage is fine, but when I drive home the 3 miles from the local gas station and the needle is no longer on Full, it drives me nuts. Bigger tank please!


----------



## navaneethraj (Jun 18, 2014)

vwbugstuff said:


> Give these backup LED's a try. I had two sets from the company that advertises here and I found that the fitment and the brightness (and the price) of these were better. They've been in since mid-summer with no issues.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-T15-921...708080?hash=item3f9f5e77f0:g:tWIAAOSwh~ldXGM3
> 
> ...




Thanks for the timely recommendation I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

I know you asked for ONE but i'm trying to represent people outside of the forums hehe.

R-Line option for SEL-P
ambient lighting including footwells extended to at least the 2nd row
Rear door puddle lights
Split cover arm rest
ability to open the rear window
Driver having the ability to move the front passenger seat (i don't know the term for it. Is that a limo option or something like that)
Sunglass holder
Tailgate features similar to the SEL-p Tiguan (i.e. where there is a timer to close it and also LED lighting on the inside of the tailgate projecting to the luggage area)
AWD on the 4 cyl engine (2021 takes care of that)


----------



## Carol_R (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, I'd definitely change default battery which can not handle -22F,
Now I have to look for a propane heater to wake up every morning to turn it on, read reviews. Btw, look at this list please 
https://houseweather.org/best-propane-heater-for-garage. If you have one of those let me know. Have no idea, which one is the most reliable for its price.


----------



## Carol_R (Dec 16, 2019)

Forgot to copy the link <a href="https://houseweather.org/best-propane-heater-for-garage/>https://houseweather.org/best-propane-heater-for-garage/</a>


----------



## Carol_R (Dec 16, 2019)

Even these freaking heaters do not work <a href="https://houseweather.org/best-propane-heater-for-garage/">https://houseweather.org/best-propane-heater-for-garage/</a>


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Carol_R said:


> Well, I'd definitely change default battery which can not handle -22F,
> Now I have to look for a propane heater to wake up every morning to turn it on, read reviews. Btw, look at this list please
> https://houseweather.org/best-propane-heater-for-garage. If you have one of those let me know. Have no idea, which one is the most reliable for its price.


At least in Canada VW offers an optional engine block heater....do you think that would help or is it the battery that is the problem?
https://vw-website-assets.s3.amazon...2019/atlas/F1-C88735-Buyers-Guide-Atlas-E.pdf

I know they sell battery warmers that you wrap around the battery and plug in. That's definitely cheaper and easier than buying and running a propane heater.
https://www.amazon.com/Zerostart-2800063-Electric-Battery-Blanket/dp/B002UNASS4


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

navaneethraj said:


> In rainy weather the Atlas stock camera is pretty much useless because spray from the rear wheels coats the camera lense. The combination of camera design/location along with the dim reverse lights have left me scowling at the screen multiple times - wondering it the distortion is a potential hazard or just another drop of water.
> 
> I'd like a camera in my 2019 model car that works even when it rains, like they have in my 2013 vw cc (emblem camera), or by using a camera water jet in the Tiguan. Does anyone know if I can retrofit a highline camera?
> 
> ...



For #2, these guys did the steering wheel w/ paddles retrofit 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAYL3dxwgQ8


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

its face


----------



## Atlasgvw (Jan 1, 2020)

Infotainment system that works after using remote start.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Atlasgvw said:


> Infotainment system that works after using remote start.


I believe there is a software update to sort this issue. I find that manually changing drivers in the info unit can fix it....it's like it doesn't know what driver profile to use so defaults to some basic setting.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

I thought the same, then I noticed my other car has only about a 110° gauge, vs. The VW approximately 270° sweep. Sine it's soo much more accurate, it looks like it drained faster.


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

#1 2.5 VR6 TT

#2 Have the heated steering wheel turn on with the remote starting.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JBkr said:


> #1 2.5 VR6 TT
> 
> #2 Have the heated steering wheel turn on with the remote starting.


This. Been wanting someone to figure out the coding for this so I can activate it on my Tiguan too. 

In other news...


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DasCC said:


> its face


The 2021 refresh should help with that


----------



## mmcverry (Sep 7, 2007)

Bigger gas tank


----------



## G60ed777 (Sep 27, 2004)

Bigger tank or turbo VR6 option


----------



## AircraftMechanicMike (Jul 30, 2019)

JBkr said:


> #1 2.5 VR6 TT
> 
> #2 Have the heated steering wheel turn on with the remote starting.


My steering wheel does sometimes, depending on just how cold it is here. But living in AZ it doesn’t routinely get cold enough for me to notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBkr (Jun 18, 2018)

AircraftMechanicMike said:


> JBkr said:
> 
> 
> > #1 2.5 VR6 TT
> ...



Not mine, in Canada, where it would be useful. Note even at -20°c.


----------



## Ragethjj23 (Jan 20, 2020)

Although I would like a bigger tank, I doubt it will happen. Bigger tank=heavier vehicle=Lowe fuel economy.


----------



## Ragethjj23 (Jan 20, 2020)

JBkr said:


> AircraftMechanicMike said:
> 
> 
> > JBkr said:
> ...



I’m sure that is a thing or at least in the works. On my rline jetta, if I auto start it and it’s under 40 degrees the seats and wheel turn on. Not sure if it’s because of the heated seats or the optional cold weather package though.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

A way to adjust the shift points.. I think it's the 2nd to third that is a very short shift, I find I accelerate normal then once I hit second I'll step on the throttle a little more to keep it from shifting to third right away and then it's fine. I just wish I wouldn't have to do that and it would hold 2nd (or was it third.. the trans shifts the first bunch of gears very quickly either way) for a little bit longer so third wouldn't engage at an idle just about.

Also this thing gets pretty damn good MPG for a big suv. Trip from Peyton CO to DIA in Denver along the back roads aka Kiowa Elbert highway to Bennett (doing 60-65 the whole way) and heading up there (down nearly 2k in elevation mind you cuz Denver is in the lowlands...) the trip was a little over 30 mpg and climbing the hill heading back it dropped to a combined 29.4. Though we have the fwd 2.0 SE trim one, test drove the V6 for a few days while the jetta tdi was getting neutered and the MPG was abysmal in that turd! Hit the West side of I-25 through Palmer Lake on 105 to and from Denver and I think it was hitting 18 MPG. 

I'll go so far as bet that the 2.0 is quicker than the V6 up here at altitude. The V6 drops to about 232.3 at 5280' elevation and drops to 216.4 where I'm at which is 7200' while the turbo 2.0 should hold it's hp. A drive up Pikes Peak and at the top the v6 with 276 hp has dropped to 159hp!! Only thing would be on the take off as the 2.0 will easily break traction if stomped on..

So, shift points suck!! MPG is pretty good for a large suv.. AWD would be nice but personally EVEN in Colorado you do not need awd if you know how to drive and put decent winter tires on the car.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Savvv said:


> I’m about to make an interesting change over the holiday break. My Tiguan has a washer sprayer integrated into the rear view camera. It’s the same exact size latch assembly as what comes on the Atlas. Located all the parts needed via ETKA. About $420 with a wholesale account. Will let you know if it works!





Savvv said:


> This. Been wanting someone to figure out the coding for this so I can activate it on my Tiguan too.
> 
> In other news...


Were you able to get this installed and working? One of the dumbest things on my 2021 Atlas is that it does not have a rear camera sprayer but my wife's 2019 Tiguan does. One is their flagship SUV in the U.S. and one is their economy SUV (Jetta on stilts) and yet somehow it's the latter that gets the rear camera sprayer.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

More hp. It is underpowered.
Lane assist actually work consistently. 
The audio system is very lackluster. I fixed that, but shouldn't have to.
Remote start range doubled.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

greggmischenko said:


> Were you able to get this installed and working? One of the dumbest things on my 2021 Atlas is that it does not have a rear camera sprayer but my wife's 2019 Tiguan does. One is their flagship SUV in the U.S. and one is their economy SUV (Jetta on stilts) and yet somehow it's the latter that gets the rear camera sprayer.


It works but it doesn’t spray perfectly onto the camera lens. The Tiguan camera sticks out a hair more than the Atlas camera and is thus in the direct line of spray. I haven’t yet figured out what to do about the spray direction for the atlas.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

how about some rainx on the camera lens?


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

speed51133! said:


> More hp. It is underpowered.
> .....


For 2021, the Atlas is available with the 2.0T engine on models from S to SEL, and on both FWD and AWD drivelines. At high altitude, the turbocharged engine is substantially faster than the naturally-aspirated 3.6 VR6. I am not sure about the comparison near sea level. (I live at about 6000 feet above sea level.)

Still not enough horsepower? Several of the tuning companies are now making plug-and-play upgrades to boost the 2.0T by another 40 horsepower or so.

The fuel tank has been increased to 19.5 gallons, for 2021 models. Combine this with the mileage from the 2.0T (about 25% better than the VR6), and it increases the range somewhat. Yes, the tank increase is only 0.9 gallons, but it is a start.

🍺


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

a tuned 2.0 is fine, but does not have the high low end torque of the v6 and can't match the trailering ability.

The V6 is really underpowered and not ANY (of the shelf) options exist.


----------



## Browz (Jul 27, 2018)

Does anyone have a tune for the 2021 Atlas yet? Or will I have to wait 3+ years like being in my 2.0t B7?🙄😓


----------



## Col-Buddy-Greenleaf (Jun 27, 2007)

Browz said:


> Does anyone have a tune for the 2021 Atlas yet? Or will I have to wait 3+ years like being in my 2.0t B7?🙄😓


APR has tunes for the Atlas 2.0t (stage 1) and the vr6. If you have a new Atlas you might have to send them your ECU code first then wait a few days.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

speed51133! said:


> a tuned 2.0 is fine, but does not have the high low end torque of the v6 and can't match the trailering ability.
> 
> The V6 is really underpowered and not ANY (of the shelf) options exist.



The 2.0T makes practically the same max torque at 1000 RPM lower:

*Atlas 3.6L V6*
Maximum Horsepower @ RPM 276 @ 6200
Maximum Torque @ RPM 266 @ 2750

*Atlas 2.0T*
Maximum Horsepower @ RPM 235 @ 4500
Maximum Torque @ RPM 258 @ 1600


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

greggmischenko said:


> The 2.0T makes practically the same max torque at 1000 RPM lower:
> 
> *Atlas 3.6L V6*
> Maximum Horsepower @ RPM 276 @ 6200
> ...


Also note the horsepower ratings. The 3.6 VR6 has 276 horsepower, but must be revved all the way up to 6200 rpm to produce that rating.

The 2.0T only produces 235 horsepower, but does it at a much lower 4500 rpm (used to be rated 235 hp at 4000 rpm). 

So which engine is actually faster for routine daily driving?  

🍺


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> So which engine is actually faster for routine daily driving?


That would be the 2.0T. You really have to rev out the V6 to get it moving


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

The 2.0T requires 91 octane fuel, the VR6 requires 87 octane fuel.....according to the specs on vw.com.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

How Much Can the *VW Atlas Tow*? The 2021 *VW Atlas* can *tow* 2,000 to 5,000 pounds depending on the configuration. If you opt for a model with the standard 2.0L Turbo engine, you'll be able to *tow* 2,000 pounds when properly equipped. 

Make of it what you will.


----------



## The Road Warrior (May 23, 2006)

speed51133! said:


> How Much Can the *VW Atlas Tow*? The 2021 *VW Atlas* can *tow* 2,000 to 5,000 pounds depending on the configuration. If you opt for a model with the standard 2.0L Turbo engine, you'll be able to *tow* 2,000 pounds when properly equipped.
> 
> Make of it what you will.


This is likely because you can’t get the Towing Package on any 2.0T equipped Atlas. You’d have to settle for an aftermarket hitch which would have a lower load rating.

It would also lack the oil cooler/trans cooler from the Tow Package. 

I thought I read that they couldn’t fit the 2.0 with the oil cooler or something because of space maybe? Probably why it’s not available...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Veedubgti said:


> The 2.0T requires 91 octane fuel, the VR6 requires 87 octane fuel.....according to the specs on vw.com.


No, it does not. Maximum power on 2.0T is achieved with premium fuel, but it absolutely does not require premium.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

greggmischenko said:


> No, it does not. Maximum power on 2.0T is achieved with premium fuel, but it absolutely does not require premium.


Straight from VW's website. Key word.....REQUIREMENT.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

Just going to put this right here...

If it's now required then VW needs to send me a new fuel door sticker, owner's manual, probably a new engine because I've been using fuel that's below the builder's requirements, and they should probably update the online owner's manual as well.

And they need to inform tuners to no longer provide an 87 tune for the 2.0t.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Col-Buddy-Greenleaf said:


> APR has tunes for the Atlas...vr6.


You sure about that?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Veedubgti said:


> Straight from VW's website. Key word.....REQUIREMENT.
> 
> View attachment 83185


I wasn't doubting that the website says that, but it is incorrect. Or, depending on how you look at it, that is the fuel requirement to achieve the stated HP and torque figures.

By the fuel door and owner's manual, the minimum octane for proper engine operation is 87, which takes precedence over marketing info on their website.


----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

greggmischenko said:


> I wasn't doubting that the website says that, but it is incorrect. Or, depending on how you look at it, that is the fuel requirement to achieve the stated HP and torque figures.
> 
> By the fuel door and owner's manual, the minimum octane for proper engine operation is 87, which takes precedence over marketing info on their website.


I agree 100%, the fuel door governs.


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I wish my Atlas had a HUD and all windows laminated with the acoustic layer (instead of just the windshield).


----------



## ragingduck (Dec 9, 2003)

I've only had my Atlas for 3 days, I love it, but here is my list of small things I would change/improve so far:

Disable auto start/stop and have the car REMEMBER it like all my other cars.
The ability to tilt the headrest forward and backward
Increase extension of the telescoping steering wheel
A rear cargo privacy configuration that doesn't require disassembly and storage when you put the third row up. Perhaps a main attachment point aft the 3rd row with 2 expandable covers instead of one. One cover expands over the 3rd row when they are down and anchors where the current main attachment point is, and the other expands over the cargo area and attaches in the same way it attaches now.
Adaptive dampers - the car is sometimes to floaty.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Turbo V6 engine


----------



## Steve from Halifax (Apr 21, 2021)

Remove Auto Start function entirely.


----------



## Vladimir VR6 (May 28, 2007)

Take the VR6 out and put it back in the Golf where it belongs. Atlas needs the V10 diesel.


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

change the tilt of the seat so you're not leaning back so much and also lower the seat or raise the floor so legs are out in front of me more like a car.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

CrossSportGrue said:


> change the tilt of the seat so you're not leaning back so much and also lower the seat or raise the floor so legs are out in front of me more like a car.


You must be shorter, most cars tilt more towards the front of the car when they don't offer seat bottom tilt, a pain for taller drivers who want some form of thigh support while also keeping our heads out of the headliner (not an issue in the Atlas which has plenty of headroom, more of a car issue). 

Just a copy/paste from the owners manual for your adjustment options.


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

no i'm taller 6'2". there's a little too much pressure on my thighs a couple inches back from my knees. the diagram here is how i wish the seat pan was - nice and level!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

CrossSportGrue said:


> no i'm taller 6'2". there's a little too much pressure on my thighs a couple inches back from my knees. the diagram here is how i wish the seat pan was - nice and level!


Gotcha. I am similar, 6'4", but I always am looking for more support, every body is different. Almost every car I sit in, even those with extendable thigh support, never do anything because in order for me to maintain headroom I have to lower the seat, causing my knees to push up. I am surprised you don't have the same issue. In the Atlas specifically, it has almost zero support unless I raise it way up. Are you able to try and lower the seat to see if that helps? Older or less equipped VWs I have had or driven in the past were the worst for this. They would not have seat bottom adjustability and as you raised the seat the seat bottom would lower in the front, making me feel like I would fall forward from the seat. I have a little of that going on in the Atlas but it is manageable.


----------



## CrossSportGrue (Aug 28, 2021)

well it's funny. i just had a passat with manual seats as a 1 day loaner, and it's seats didn't bother me. nor do the seats in my '18 mustang GT. the cross sport has the manual seats as well (see a pattern here ha) if i raise the seat it seems to level out more, but them i'm a lot higher up. it's like the pivot point is just aft of the front seat mounting position. lowering the seat all the way increases the tilt of the front of the seat pan and the back. so my thighs are higher than my tush. that's where the pressure increases on the thighs - like what you were saying.

have to chuckle a little b/c i've tried cars with the extendable leg support and those never worked for me either the main problem being they were not wide enough. so inner half of my legs were on it and outer half hanging off hahaha. ugh, the '18 bmw x3 base model i had was bad for that and further i couldn't spread my legs out! man spreading i guess it's called.

with the mustang, the passat, a buick lacrosse, i think that there's actually 3 factors.  1 - the tilt of the seat pan 2 - the height of the seat off the floor 3 - (less so) the padding of the front of the seat. for #3 in my winter beater 2012 kia sorento that really sucked and is why i finally got rid of it for the cross sport. my tush would sink down and the padding on the front of the seat cut off circulation to the point where i couldn't drive more than 20mins before the legs started hurting. ugh. it's way better in the atlas. and since i have long legs i can shift around and play with seat position and still have my feet flat on the floor which takes the pressure off.

but yeah, whenever i have a longer trip i'm going to do myself i always jump in the mustang. i can do 2-3hours trips no problem in that. man getting older sucks sometimes!


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

CrossSportGrue said:


> well it's funny. i just had a passat with manual seats as a 1 day loaner, and it's seats didn't bother me. nor do the seats in my '18 mustang GT. the cross sport has the manual seats as well (see a pattern here ha) if i raise the seat it seems to level out more, but them i'm a lot higher up. it's like the pivot point is just aft of the front seat mounting position. lowering the seat all the way increases the tilt of the front of the seat pan and the back. so my thighs are higher than my tush. that's where the pressure increases on the thighs - like what you were saying.
> 
> have to chuckle a little b/c i've tried cars with the extendable leg support and those never worked for me either the main problem being they were not wide enough. so inner half of my legs were on it and outer half hanging off hahaha. ugh, the '18 bmw x3 base model i had was bad for that and further i couldn't spread my legs out! man spreading i guess it's called.
> 
> ...


I always liked the BMW sport seats because of the extendable thigh support but when I test drive them I always realize they do nothing for me because of the slammed seat position. They sure look cool though. I like that you had all tall guy cars, I had a '12 Passat TDI SE for 5 years before the diesel buyback, had Buicks/Pontiacs, other big GM cars before that. All great for us taller guys. The Atlas is my wife's car so I only use it on the weekends and long trips and I have been reasonably comfortable, even on a 5+ hour drive. I routinely spend 1.5-2 hours in my car daily so comfort is a must. I had a '16 Sonata Limited PHEV that was great for nearly 5 years, now in a '21 Sonata N Line that is a blast. The sport seats in that are a little tight but they are great (adjustable side bolstering) and even with almost no good thigh support due to slammed position and lower headliner due to sunroof, I still sit fine in it and no circulation issues.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Atlasuno53 said:


> *OIl filter access*
> 
> Next time I change the oil, I'm cutting a hole in the plastic belly pan and covering it with a screwed on plastic or aluminum panel.


Did you ever do this? I am ready to do it. Such a PITA


----------

